# Yoshida Tamahagane steel knives



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 31, 2013)

I was watching Simply Ming wt. Jasper White poaching on PBS.The show after was about 5 brother's all in their 80's & 90's.Making high quality Tamahagani steel & forging it into knives.At the end they were selling some blades in a open market stall.

I found a Santoku on the web,500.00+.Anyone heard of these knives or used True carbon Tamahagane steel?


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.foodieforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?8668-Real-Tamahagane-Kitchen-Cutlery

here's an old link on FF talking tamahagane steel done by a few makers from Japan, US and China.


----------



## jimbob (Mar 31, 2013)

according to jns, kiyoshi kato uses old tamahagane steel for swords, not sure about his kitchen knives though..


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not sure on the knives you're talking about but I have a Tamahagane Pro (by Kataoka Japan) Honesuki that has so far 2 overgrinds. It's molydbenum V and I was happy to using it as a line knife. Doesn't hold edge that long though. Did a little research and it seems the word Tamahagane is used as a marketing scheme kinda like Shun...


----------



## maxim (Mar 31, 2013)

What i have heard that there is no Japanese Blacksmith in they right mind will use good Tamahagene on Kitchen knives, it is kind of considered insult to a good and Rare steel. And it will be made it will be more of collector item then for use. As modern steel i think is much better then even very good Tamahagene


----------



## JKerr (Mar 31, 2013)

I think Aframes are carrying a few Yoshida (Yoshimitsu) knives. Couple santoku, a takobiki etc.. I like Aframestokyo and Takeshi doesn't sell crap so I'm sure they're decent knives. They do look pretty rustic though in finish and grind, especially the single bevels. As Maxim said, probably more of a collectors item than anything else.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes the word is used as a marketing scheme to sell knives often out of stainless steel.Well on this show I watched they built the Tatara & smelted Tamahagane.The translator was saying they were happy because it was of the highest quality.Then these old guys had some good food & got a little tipsy drinking Saki.

Afterwards showed them forging a knife out of the steel,fr. two guys pounding the steel to the polishing stage.I found their site on E-Bay,also make blades out of various white & blue steels.Had a 165mm Santoku & a 330 Yanagiba only Tamahagani blades listed.The Santoku was 595.00 & the Yanagiba 8000.00$


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Let us know how it slices...


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 3, 2013)

Wouldn't proper tamahagani be a sword steel and thus a little soft for kitchen knives? Something like having a knife made of 1040 carbon steel?


----------



## rdpx (Apr 4, 2013)

The Anti-Chrysler said:


> Wouldn't proper tamahagani be a sword steel and thus a little soft for kitchen knives? Something like having a knife made of 1040 carbon steel?



This is a bit off thread, but has anyone else here been watching THE WALKING DEAD?

If so, have you too been amazed at the miraculous edge retention of Michonne's samurai sword? I mean is she sharpening that thing off camera, or has she got a magic sword?


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 4, 2013)

Hollywood swords never need sharpening and Hollywood guns never need reloading.:biggrin:


----------



## joyless (Apr 4, 2013)

rdpx said:


> This is a bit off thread, but has anyone else here been watching THE WALKING DEAD?
> 
> If so, have you too been amazed at the miraculous edge retention of Michonne's samurai sword? I mean is she sharpening that thing off camera, or has she got a magic sword?


LOL I was watching last TWD episode with my girlfriend and said "nice edge retention on that sword". You should see the look on her face when I started explaining...no sexy time that night.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamahagane#Tamahagane
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamahagane
http://www.jhbladesmith.com/making-steel/aristotle-furnace.html#

Resource reading!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Pierre,enjoyed the Jesus Hernandez site,that guy is making some nice blades & he knows how to use them.


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 5, 2013)

rdpx said:


> This is a bit off thread, but has anyone else here been watching THE WALKING DEAD?
> 
> If so, have you too been amazed at the miraculous edge retention of Michonne's samurai sword? I mean is she sharpening that thing off camera, or has she got a magic sword?


I think this is not a Japanese sword, there is no line jamon, like cheap souvenirs:rofl2:


----------



## bamin (Apr 5, 2013)

Now that she is talking more maybe she'll explain where she found it.


----------

